# Cigrettes or Alcohol?



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Ban me for what? Having an opinion? Stating my cause? Well that would be rather lame now wouldn't it.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Break it up and bring it to PM's. The bickering is getting annoying.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

This thread was not made to have a go at people that smoke.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm a teetotal.
Guess I'll have to find something else for cleaning the bathroom window in the future.:tongue:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Crap, clicked the wrong answer. xD Cigarettes because it's the #1 cause of unnatural death in the US. :/ Suicide and homicide are illegal too, derp.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

God is perfect. Man is not... Man made liquor, God made pot.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

450,000 deaths annually in the US alone are attributable to tobacco products, whereas 80,000 are due to alcohol. 

About 80,000 tobacco deaths per year are second-hand smoke, whereas 45,000 alcohol deaths are due to alcohol related crime (i.e. driving intoxicated). 

If there is one thing that history has taught us, however, it's that *prohibition doesn't work*.

People *choose* to smoke cigarettes or drink. I started smoking about 3.5 months ago. I enjoy it. It could kill me, but that's a risk I'm *choosing* to take. I'm not smoking around people who don't smoke or exposing them to second-hand smoke. It's my smoke, it's my risk.

Likewise, I will drink on occasion, but I do it in private, alone, and usually with a door locked. I also don't drive, so that's probably a plus. I mean, I don't drive at all. But I also don't drink enough to get drunk, just somewhat buzzed.

For comparison, ~34,000 people have been killed since 2006 in the Mexican drug war. That's 34,000 people, including violent criminals, law enforcement, and civilians. Most deaths have been from civilians caught up in the war. 

This is what banning illegal substances does: it gives control of them to gangs and cartels. During prohibition of alcohol, Al Capone rose to power. After prohibition, the bootlegging and moonshining businesses died out. There is no money to be made in selling something that _everyone_ can sell or get for cheap _anywhere_. 

Instead of making alcohol and tobacco illegal (which would just serve to give more innocent people criminal records for their respective vices), make *all drugs legal*. Get them out of the hands of criminals. Stop making non-violent drug offenders into criminals.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

They're two great tastes that go great together.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

my problem with making anything illegal is people are still going to do it, so what's the point? also anti-smokers get off your god damn high horse and realize you rallying is doing nothing but pissing people off. and you do not want to take smokes away from a smoker trust me.Oh and same goes for anti-drinkers. you don't like cigarettes, than don't smoke, simple. 

"Booze ain't food"


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

Cigarettes are terrible, but even if they were illegal people would still smoke them. They also have trace amounts of radioactive polonium-210. Awesome.

Alcohol is all good fun in moderation, and it's not radioactive.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Alcohol. Although i've smoked cigars and cigarellos, never smoked a cigarette in my life. I do enjoy drinking from time to time, as long as i don't do it all the time or go extremely overboard.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Alcohol.

Alcohol may kill less people then cigreittes but these deaths are fast and random. People who are alcoholicalics and are drunk die having no idea what happen and they purposely intoxicate them self so they feel "Happy". People who smoke are dieing slowly easily aware of their actions.

At 20 if you smoke you won't die immediately. It will take a few years. Giving you plenty of time to quit and have a chance
Alcohol can kill anyone drunk at anytime.


----------



## nataliemu (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd pick alcohol to be illegal, but that's mainly because I only smoke cigarettes. Having alcoholic parents and one smoking parent, I think alcohol is worse mentally and emotionally. I like spending time with people when they smoke; they're calmer and more open. Also, smoking-related deaths are more gradual, whereas alcohol-related deaths can be instant, and I'd rather have a gradual death, so I'd have time to say good-bye and get everything in order. Tobacco really doesn't make you mentally impaired, and it's only big downfall is that it can be fatal. Yes, it kills, but so does fast-food and driving. Most people would probably prefer cigs to be illegal though, simply because most prefer alcohol to tobacco.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't like the idea of most drugs being illegal, but if I had to choose, I would make cigarettes illegal. What I noticed when I was a smoker was that, while they were a great temporary remedy for my anxiety when used as a medicine to prevent panic attacks, I found myself experiencing a general increase in disturbing thoughts, almost as though my mind was trying to trick me into panicking more often just to make me feel the need for another cigarette. This is similar to the way I start thinking about food more when I am hungry. I suspect their value as a medicine is outweighed by the harm they cause, and by the possibility that the addictive nature of cigarettes actually increases the problem they would be used to treat, over a longer period of time. 

Alcohol is a potent and effective remedy for social anxiety, and its overuse is what makes it dangerous. It should not be made illegal, but people should be more responsible when using it.


----------



## swingbeatnik (Jan 17, 2011)

As much as I dislike cigarettes (but love the smell of them - go figure), alcohol is more 'evil'. People don't lose ability with cigarettes (besides addiction) and although you can die from smoking (cancer, heart disease I think, and more) it is easier to control than alcohol - which completely compromises someone's judgment, being a poison that lowers inhibition.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Remember what happened during prohibition. roud:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

snail said:


> Alcohol is a potent and effective remedy for social anxiety, and its overuse is what makes it dangerous. It should not be made illegal, but people should be more responsible when using it.


They try and educate who they can, it doesn't always work. Same with cigarettes.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

That'll teach me not to read the first post before voting .

Meant to click on cigarettes. Alcohol is fun.


----------



## Maverick45 (Dec 30, 2010)

I vote alcohol.


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

Cigarettes, they're pointless as it is already.


----------

